# Tell me about his pedigree, please



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok, so I have been reading some info. on bloodlines and pedigrees and since most is still a foreign language(literally), I was wondering if any of you guys can shed some light on my boy's pedigree? I would post the link, but I am pretty computer illiterate and can't quite figure out how.

Any info would be appreciated. I have been told that his sire is Slavic working lines and that his dam is W. German possibly show lines. Can anyone tell me anything? His pedigreed name is

Wolfgang Von Ironwood.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Wolfgang Von Ironwood - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Sire appears Czech/Slovak with a line through Troll Milinda that is WGr/Belgian.

Dam is German Showlines.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the link and info so far, and I might add, what if anything are these particular bloodlines known for? Temperament, working ability?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

here is Wolfgang's pedigree Wolfgang Von Ironwood - German Shepherd Dog

the sire is a eurosport import with a solid core of working czech dogs with one tap to west german working through troll milinda.

the dam is a concentration of west german show lines.

this as a pedigree is typical of efforts made to achieving a "golden middle" by putting together a representative from working lines and marrying it to show lines.

not quite the way -- you do have to understand what the names on the pedigree have to offer -- it could work -- or it could go wrong , badly. 

You do not have to go to show lines to get structure. Looking at the sire's pedigree he has some good structure behind him.

Looking at the dams pedigree , in spite of the V ratings I am seeing roach backs straight upper arms , open long toed feet -- so not so much for functional good.

The dog , Wolfgang , certainly looks like he is relaxed, has an open expression , I would read him to be a trustworthy dog .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks, Carmen. Since I am so new to this, I guess I should have asked this question a long time ago and maybe have gotten some much needed insight earlier on. I have had horses for 15 years and am just now understanding pedigrees, breeding, etc, so I know that it takes a lot of time and studying to get where you are and I appreciate the insight. What you have described is what I think his breeder was trying to achieve. I personally would have gone with the straight Czech.......


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

*me too*

Attached find a link to my new puppies pedigree, can you tell me something about his lineage?
Many thanks

Kande x Ivan litter

You can email me direct at [email protected]


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

mkinttrim said:


> Attached find a link to my new puppies pedigree, can you tell me something about his lineage?
> Many thanks
> 
> Kande x Ivan litter
> ...


Your puppy appears to be American Show Lines. It appears that many of the dogs in the pedigree have herding instinct certificates, which is not the same as a title but at least shows they have some instinct towards work. Nearly all the dogs in the pedigree have OFA certified hips and elbows, which is good. I don't know much about American Show Line dogs to be able to read much else in this pedigree, though.


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Emoore, thats a good start!
Appreciate it!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

mkinttrim said:


> Thanks Emoore, thats a good start!
> Appreciate it!


You will get a lot more feedback if you start your own thread.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

mkinttrim: I don't recognise any of the names nor kennel names, but think they might be white on the mother's side?? I don't think they are show lines but maybe pet lines?? Also the father's side is closely line bred with the grandfather also being the great grandfather, I don't think it matters but good to know. Hope others tell more


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

trudy said:


> mkinttrim: I don't recognise any of the names nor kennel names, but think they might be white on the mother's side?? I don't think they are show lines but maybe pet lines?? Also the father's side is closely line bred with the grandfather also being the great grandfather, I don't think it matters but good to know. Hope others tell more


The dam's side is definitely show lines; they're UKC show champions for several generations. The sire's side. . . . they don't appear to be show _dogs_, but that doesn't mean they're not show _lines_. There's no one place where we can say, "These dogs are show lines; those are pet lines." To me, the kennel names and conformation of the dogs looks like show lines, but you're certainly correct that since they don't have Ch. before their name or show points, they could be considered pets and not show.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

the reason I said not show lines was cause I am fairly sure the dam's side are whites, hence the UKC CH, can't show in AKC with whites, and whites aren't considered show lines but white lines, hope this makes sense..and i haven't seen any pics so don't know for sure


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

The sire is AKC show lines and the dam is white show lines. Sometimes breeders of white show ines breed to colored dogs to improve pigment, structure, or temperament.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

A good analogy is that they took a Cutting horse, and bred it to a halter horse - some say this gives you a halter horse who can cut as well - the "golden middle" ...........others say it is to sell pets to each type of market.... 

Lee


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

trudy said:


> the reason I said not show lines was cause I am fairly sure the dam's side are whites, hence the UKC CH, can't show in AKC with whites, and whites aren't considered show lines but white lines, hope this makes sense..and i haven't seen any pics so don't know for sure


They are white show lines. I understand that they're white, but they're certainly not working lines, and the Ch. in front of everybody's name would indicate that they are show dogs. A line of dogs bred to win shows are show lines.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Sorry, I just realized that sounded snippy. What's _wrong_ with me today?


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Regalwise and Tumbledown were two kennels known for producing outstanding White German shepherds. I think both are now out of the breeding business. At times they also had non-whites in their breeding program I think.


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes my breeder specializes in white shepherds. She has many agility awards. Our rascals mom was a white shepherd and dad is a black and tan. Jager is a sable.


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

Heres another


----------

